# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  “Kẻ hủy diệt” đã được vợ tha thứ?

## lavendervip

*“Kẻ hủy diệt” đã được vợ tha thứ?* 

ANTĐ - Dù đã chia tay nhưng trong sinh nhật lần thứ 64 của "Kẻ hủy diệt", bà Maria Shriver vẫn xuất hiện khiến dư luận xôn xao rằng, cặp đôi này đã tái hợp.
  
<div style="text-align: center"><div style="text-align: center"> _Bà Maria cùng hai con trai đi chọn quà sinh nhật cho chồng cũ_​</div> </div> Cựu thống đốc bang California kiêm nam diễn viên điện ảnh cơ bắp nổi tiếng của Hollywood, Arnold Schwarzenegger, về tới những năm tuổi già vẫn còn kịp gây một Scandal làm “chấn động” chính giới cũng như làng giải trí, đó là li dị người vợ đã chung sống hạnh phúc gần 30 năm bởi đã dan díu với người giúp việc của gia đình và để lại hậu quả là một chú nhóc hơn 10 tuổi.
Điều đó khiến vợ ông rất đau khổ và không thể tha thứ lỗi lầm này, hai người đã li hôn dù Arnold tỏ ra rất hối hận.
 
 _Arnold ra về sau bữa tiệc sinh nhật lần thứ 64 của ông_
​ Nhưng hôm qua vào sinh nhật lần thứ 64 của chồng cũ, bà Maria Shriver vẫn xuất hiện, điều đó dấy lên mối quan tâm rằng có thể cặp vợ chồng nổi tiếng này sẽ tái hợp.
Tuy nhiên mọi người lại phỏng đoán rằng có thể bà chỉ đến đón hai cậu con trai về sau khi đã dự tiệc với bố.
Arnold kỉ niệm tuổi 64 với các con cậu con trai chính thức của mình, trông nam diễn viên kỳ cựu dù đã lớn tuổi xong vẫn rất phong độ khi ông chọn cho mình một chiếc áo tối màu cũng quần jeans màu sáng.
Có thể Arnold và những khán giả hâm mộ ông vẫn hi vọng cuộc hôn nhân tồn tại 25 năm này có thể sẽ được hàn gắn.
CÁC TIN KHÁC !

tra diem thi dh 
diem chuan hoc vien tai chinh 
diem thi dai hoc nam 2011 
diem chuan cac truong dai hoc nam 2011 
tra diem thi dh nam 2011 
diem chuan hoc vien tai chinh 
diem thi dai hoc nam 2011

----------

